# Does your cat sleep through the night?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Mine goes to sleep routinely at 8 pm and gets up at 4 am. Then he has about 3 long naps during the day, about 3 hours each.

We're not synchronized, as I finish work when he starts his night sleep and I go to bed about 1 am...


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

I have four cats, and they all seem to have their own schedule. We hand out treats at bedtime so we can do a headcount to make sure no one got locked in a closet or in the hall. After treats they all seem to have business elsewhere in the house.

In the morning dEUS is always on the bed with us, Flynn is often sleeping in my husbands arms. Ernesto and Mimosa are sometimes sleeping somewhere in our bedroom and sometimes they are already up and about.

They are all active during the morning and will sleep through the afternoon, they will become active again around the time my husband comes home from work. This might be a reflection of my old work schedule when I often used to work during the afternoon and they would sleep through the time we were both away from home ? After DH comes home they will get fed and the heating will be turned on so then it's time for an after dinner nap by the radiator. Then bedtime treats and their activities for the first part of the night again.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Only Cleo and Gigi are allowed in the bedroom at night, Charlee and Cali are too wild. Gigi is the best cat EVER to sleep with, curls up, doesn't move all night. I can thrash and move around and she waits until I'm done, then readjusts herself and snuggles up next to me once again.

Cleo usually wants out around 5 a.m., then wants back in. But lately, when she has the coveted pillow spot, she won't move, because that means Gizilla could take it, and that can't happen.

Once my snooze alarm starts going off (sometimes even before it does), Charlee is a PEST, crying and jumping at the bedroom door. I usually lean over and smack an empty 2-litre soda bottle against the door and yell at her, then she's quiet until the next snooze alarm sounds.

If she's really relentless, I'll reach over and open the door, she sees Gigi and runs like the wind.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Rowdy and Malley typically sleep through the night. Although once or twice a week they will wake up around 5 am and play with their track toy... so all you hear is the whirr of the ball in the track for about an hour. They are lucky they are so darn cute otherwise I would be angry, but usually I just laugh. 

Malley is just like Gigi, Marie. She curls up right next to you and no matter how much you move she doesn't leave your side, just simply readjusts. Rowdy typically sleeps at our feet.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow usually goes to bed before me. He's always on top of the blanket and sleeps through me lifting him (or pretends too) and tucking him under my head. 

He sleeps through the night and never moves out of his spot. Occasionally if I move around and he gets dislodged he wakes me by poking me in the face with his nose so he can tuck back under me but I always fall right back to sleep. Otherwise he stays still until I start to stir in the morning. Then he uses the litterbox, comes back to bed and has a groom and we cuddle until I'm coherent enough to get up. He's good about not begging for breakfast until I get OUT of bed and I use the litter box...then he starts crying for food.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Most of the time I'd have to say yes. The girls love to be up during the day when we are, so they tend to sleep pretty sound at night. The bedroom door is open all night so they can come and go as they please, but usually Rochelle and Samantha will stay all night happy to be cuddled up with their humans. Alice does her own thing quietly, and usually settles down in the bedroom somewhere once she's had her fill of exploring or whatever.

Samantha almost always wakes me at like 5:30-6 for morning cuddles, purrs, and love. So I kinda drift halfway between sleeping and cuddling her till my alarm goes off, usually around 7, heh.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm the mean mommy; I only let my cats sleep with me a few nights a week. On the days when I've allowed them to stay in my room, they typically wake me up at 6:30 (either by Pumpkin rustling my blinds to get a look out the window or by Simone's insistent meows/trills for attention). After I give him a few pets and roll over to finish sleeping, he likes to get on my tiny night-table and knock my lamp and alarm clock off. I scold him, and then he gets on my dresser to clumsily bump into a few more things... I finally get ready for work around 7:20ish, feed the cats, then go to work. If It's a Monday or I'm working near my house, I'll go home for lunch. The cats are generally napping in the window seat at that time. When I come home from work around 4 or 5ish, they are stretching like they just got up from another nap, and after a few pets they go back to sleep. At around 6 they wake up because my flatmate comes home and to beg for food from our dinner plates. From about 7-9 they go back to sleep, and around 9:30ish I usually play with them for about an hour and give them treats. If it's a good night, they will settle down to go to bed with me around 11:30, but sometimes they keep me awake and get the boot!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't even have a night table lamp anymore. To be honest, if he didn't knock it off, I did.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> He's good about not begging for breakfast until I get OUT of bed and I use the litter box...then he starts crying for food.


I hope you have a big litter box, or one each....


My cats would sleep through the night but it is more fun for them to run through the apartment at mach speeds for about an hour then wrestle each other for another hour or so. After about two hours they take a 4ish hour nap and then do it again. Then Sinatra punches me in the face and bites my head until I get up and give him treats. They both go back to bed when I go to work around 9:30. They are both allowed in bed with me at night but usually Sinatra is the only one who has any interest in night cuddles.


----------



## Modra (Jan 17, 2011)

My cat has different schedule each night. If it's nice weather outside and she had plenty of rest during the day, she goes out at about 12 and stays out till 8 in the morning. If it's rainy she stays inside and plays with her toys. If she was active all day (let's say I did gardening and she was around me all day) she would sleep like a baby from 10 to 8 in the morning. I guess if they are doing something during the day (play, be alert, etc.) they are tired enough to sleep all night, otherwise the night is the regular active time.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

both my cats they sleep when i sleep at nite. I never hear anything at nite when i am sleep, they don't make noises even if they are up during the nite. i leave some food for them at nite and i notice in the morning that the food is gone so i am sure they get up at nite. they are normaly up around 6am, sephi is the one who wakes me up in the morning around that time!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls are a dream during the night. They both follow me into the bedroom when I go to bed, since they know they'll get their bedtime treat. After I turn out the lights, they usually play for a while, although they're pretty quiet, so I just go to sleep. When I awake in the morning, they're either at the foot of my bed or in their cat trees a few feet away. I don't know how much they sleep during the night, since I'm asleep and they don't make much noise even when they're playing. 

I'm generally up early in the morning, but regardless of when I wake up, they just patiently wait for me. Last Saturday, I was working late and didn't get to bed until around 5 am, so I slept until about 10 am, which is very late for me. Still, when I awoke, the girls were cuddled together in Muffs' cat tree, looking out of the window, letting Mom sleep! Since they were being so good, I grabbed the treat bag off my nightstand and shook it, which brought them both out of their tree and onto the bed.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

Mary_NH said:


> i don't sleep with my husband (reproduction years are overatback) actually he snores so bad I keep waiting for the neighbors to complain. He's the reason why Mt. Washington has avalanches - he sucks the snow off with his snoring.
> Not sleep apnea
> anyway I have the sleep sofa...which my cats love.
> 3 of them sleep with me - every night and I can't fall asleep unless they are in their spots and they do have designated spots (self designated).
> ...


 

lmao


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Lucky sleeps in his own bed in our bedroom. He'll get on the couch with us now (a new development!) but not on the bed with us. However, he won't go to bed until I do. He's cute, seems to want everyone in their spot first, I guess. Even stands up by the arm of the chair & silent meows & chirps at me if it gets late.

When one of us gets up to the bathroom during the night, he always stays in his bed. But if it's past about 6 am he'll get up & want breakfast.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Haven't the foggiest idea what my cats do during the night... I'm too sound asleep myself to ever notice!
About the only times I wake up is either if I have a heart arrhythmia (my doctor thinks it's weird I can feel them so much, as most people don't even know it's happening), or if I have to go to the bathroom. But I've started to get into a routine where I don't eat/drink after 10 P.M. at the latest (I have my last snack at 9), otherwise I'm up at 4 A.M. for potty break and can't make it all the way to 7.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Boo sleeps either in the wash room in basket or high up on my little sisters bunk bed.Sometimes when I'm lucky he'll sleep with me on my futon.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt is the only one out of the 3 cats, who sleeps with us. At one time, both Egypt and Lacey used to sleep in the bed, but then they became good friends and the games at night began. This was when Lacey was evicted.

Azalia likes to sleep in different spots outside the room.

Egypt comes in at the time we go to bed and sleeps pretty much through the night. I know she gets up and does cat stuff during the night, but she's very quiet and does not wake us up. In the morning, she greets us when it's time to wake up.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Fay sleeps thru the night and doesn't even get up when I do. She waits till after I'm out of the shower to bother moving. Mia walks over me a few times each then settles down when she hears the first snooze alarm.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Hersh and Little Hersh sleep through the night with me. When I turn from one side to another, I will awaken enough to feel Hersh climb over me to switch sides as well. Occasionally Hersh will poke his paw into my face, asking me to stroke his chest in the middle of the night. When I do, he purrs and goes right back to sleep. They often sleep in the mid-evening until around midnight, when it is close to time for bed, then run around a little.

Blizzy tends to go to his round cat bed in his room about 8:30 or 9 pm and sleep until I retire for the night. He does not join Hersh and Little Hersh right away, but I often find him first thing in the morning on a towel I keep on the bed that has all their scents on it. He sneaks in during the night and gets up before the rest of us do. Good old standoffish, unobtrusive Blizzy.

Snowball used to sleep with me every night, when the bedroom was her room. Since she went downstairs in July, she has napped with me in the family room but not upstairs. Now that today she came upstairs on her own for the first time in the afternoon, I am curious to see if she will venture up at night, since she does love sleeping on my chest. She will find a crowd if she tries!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena usually does. She likes to curl up at our feet, or snuggle under the blankets and pretty much stays there until we wake up.

Apollo's got a more independent/varying schedule. Sometimes he'll come sleep with us on the bed, sometimes he'll sleep under the bed, and sometimes he'll prowl around the house at 3am, meowing, looking for someone to play with. Occasionally he'll wake Athena up and get her all riled up and start chasing her in the wee hours of the morning. At which point he gets booted out of the bedroom.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a chance. Often she doesn't come inside to sleep until 12-1 AM and at various times in the night she'll wake me up when she's jumping back up on the bed (and stands over me waiting for me to wake up enough to pet her haha), so she goes outside at various times in the night too.

My other indoor only cats sleeps a lot, he's older though... but I have a feel he likes to sleep all day and be awake all night.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Your cats actually sleep thru the night?? My guys are constantly cycling through the primo spots on the bed. And Pixel demands middle of the night noms. Demands backed up by a complicated face dance combined with eyeball swatting. Bentley likes to sleep between the pillows which involves a LOT of stiff legged pushing and shoving of the pillows until he is comfy. Puddy and Methos usually have to smergle and knead until they fall asleep. And somebody usually starts a thrilling game of tag round about 2 am.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

bkitty said:


> Your cats actually sleep thru the night?? My guys are constantly cycling through the primo spots on the bed. And Pixel demands middle of the night noms. Demands backed up by a complicated face dance combined with eyeball swatting. Bentley likes to sleep between the pillows which involves a LOT of stiff legged pushing and shoving of the pillows until he is comfy. Puddy and Methos usually have to smergle and knead until they fall asleep. And somebody usually starts a thrilling game of tag round about 2 am.


Sounds like you don't get much sleep, eh? I don't know if I could do the swatting...I think cats would be kicked out of the bedroom if they started that, heh. Every once in a while, Rochelle will wake me up by kneading me in the back, but she's very quiet and even when she comes up on my pillow and curls around my head way after I'm asleep, she never wakes me. I never know she's there, till I actually wake up in the morning, heh. By the way...I LOVE the name Methos!


----------



## Des_Esseintes (Nov 27, 2009)

When I first got Artemisia, she would *not* sleep through the night. She was always waking me up at, like, 2 AM wanting to play.

A year later, and she's much better. I usually give her a light snack (very key to keeping her happy through the night, I've found), and while she's eating that, I'll get ready for bed. Usually ten to fifteen minutes after I climb into bed, she'll come in the bedroom and cuddle up onto/next to me.

I don' know if she stays there the *whole* night, but she's almost always sleeping on my chest when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

It isn't me Pixel pesters for midnight noms - he is strictly a daddy's boy. Ever see the comic strip PC & Pixel? That is the hubby & Pixel. And it is Methos, Tuffy & Sasquatch that get in trouble for playing tag, then they are bright enough to take it upstairs out of easy reach. No matter how quiet he tries to be - 23 lbs of Sasquatch jumping off the cat tree sounds like the ceiling is caving in.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

I wish Spencer and Lily would sleep through the night!! 



Sinatra-Butters said:


> My cats would sleep through the night but it is more fun for them to run through the apartment at mach speeds for about an hour then wrestle each other for another hour or so.


This made me laugh, because this is EXACTLY what Spencer and Lily do. They'll lounge around all evening, interspersed with play times, and then literally RIGHT when the lights go out, BAM!!! They both go crazy. Especially Lily. Wow. 

I'm not sure how long they chase each other around the house and wrestle, because I've become able to fall asleep during it, especially since they've finally stopped wrestling ON TOP of us. 

By the time we wake up in the morning, Spencer is usually on the bed, and Lily is usually on the cat condo by the window. Sometimes they both sleep on our bed at some point during the night, though. 

They have a very good understanding of our alarm clocks, and when one of them goes off and snooze is pressed, either Spencer or Lily (usually Spencer, but this morning it was Lily) will come right next to our faces and PURR, LOUDLY. It's better than meowing I guess, but they are such little suck ups and just want their breakfast.  Oh, and in the event that the alarm does not go off early enough for their liking, they decide that their purring will have to suffice as an alarm clock.


----------

